# BIG spanish on top of the USS Mass.



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Me and my brother in law went spear fishing at the wreck today, didnt get much. a few sheephead. After we ran out of air we decided to throw some gotchas out. In less than an hour we had 5 BIIIIG spanish and 4 nice Kings. All on a gotcha. All of our spanish were over 23 inches and our kings over 30. It was a good time. So if you like spanish and king and you have a boat get on out there with some gotcha lures and go wild. 



P.S. We started fishing around 4 pm.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nicereport, Welcome to PFF


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice first post.. welcome to the "family"


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

great first post - welcome. Were you guys out at the Mass


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

either the mass or the 3 barges ima guess


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah we were. We decided to dive it, but there wasnt crap for fish on it. A few sheep head and some black snapper but they were very skiddish and hiding the whole time. The seaguls, spanish and kings were tearing up a school of ly on it so I threw a gotcha in the middle of it. The only reason we didnt catch more was cause we left. We could've stayed there and caught the limit easy. We had waaaaaaay to much meat as it was. I gave away probably 15 lbs of filets and we still have a good 10-15lbs of filets left. Haha Vacuum sealers rock. Best way to cook em in my opinion is to marinate them in italian dressing vacuum seal em, and the when you're ready take em out and bake em in some tin foil.....Deeeeeeeelicious.


----------

